# Can i lodge a cheque in someone else's name?



## madfella65 (22 Jun 2008)

I just got paid from a buyer for a car - but he gave me a cheque made payable to himself - can I lodge this to my account?


----------



## FredBloggs (22 Jun 2008)

If its not crossed ac/c payee only and the person to whom the cheque is made out to has signed the back


----------



## MugsGame (22 Jun 2008)

Assuming the cheque is not crossed (i.e. doesn't have markings such as "a/c payee only") he can endorse it (sign the back of it) and then you can pay it into your account. 

If he neglected to endorse it I suppose somebody else could have a stab at his signature and nobody would know, provided the lodgement wasn't fraudulent.


----------



## madfella65 (22 Jun 2008)

Thanks folks - will try and see - its not crossed - or signed....!! tomorrow will tell!!!


----------



## mercman (22 Jun 2008)

No. And you must be crazy to accept it. Bank should not accept it and just in case what happens if the cheque bounces. Tell the buyer that you will accept Cash or Bank Draft only.


----------



## mathepac (22 Jun 2008)

madfella65 said:


> Thanks folks - will try and see - its not crossed - or signed....!!


Are you nuts? - if this 3rd party cheque bounces your only recourse is against the person whose account the cheque is drawn on - not the "buyer" of your car.



madfella65 said:


> ... tomorrow will tell!!!


I could hazard a good guess now.


----------



## FredBloggs (23 Jun 2008)

mercman said:


> No. And you must be crazy to accept it. Bank should not accept it and just in case what happens if the cheque bounces. Tell the buyer that you will accept Cash or Bank Draft only.


 

The answer to the question the op posed is Yes not No.  Bank will accept it if signed on the back. It won't if its not signed.
I have seen hundreds of instances of this happen and no problem. 

As to whether the op should have taken the 3rd party cheque for a car - it depends on whether they know the person or not.  If they didn't then no way - draft or cash only - but thats not the question the op asked.  The Op has the cheque.  What he wanted to know was could he lodge it to his account and the answer is straight forward - yes if its signed on the back by the person to whom the cheque is made out and if its not crossed


----------

